# Sad and shocking news - RIP Walter Swinburn



## {97702} (12 December 2016)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/38296397


----------



## Goldenstar (12 December 2016)

Oh no , that's so young .
His poor family .


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 December 2016)

what a shock....this year has been bad for people in the public eye......he was so young as well....R.I.P.  Walter


----------



## {97702} (12 December 2016)

As I've said on FB, I was truly shocked to read this - as others have said, he is so young!  I hadn't realised he was ill


----------



## Sandstone1 (12 December 2016)

How sad.  I remember watching him on Shergar.


----------



## Mariposa (12 December 2016)

Very sad, what a talent he was


----------



## popsdosh (12 December 2016)

Such sad news indeed. Hope he has now found peace after all this time.
R.I.P Walter I shall never forget your talent and natural empathy with the horses you rode!


----------



## claracanter (13 December 2016)

Very sad and taken so young. A truly gifted horseman.


----------



## dizzyneddy (13 December 2016)

Yes complete shock that he's passed away as my gran would say "the good uns' always go first" my thoughts are with his family & friends at this sad time


----------



## PorkChop (13 December 2016)

Terribly sad, no age at all, a great horseman.


----------



## millhouse (18 December 2016)

Only heard the news yesterday - came as a great shock.
Rest in Peace Wally


----------

